# 2017 bow



## turkeyhunter835 (Dec 14, 2016)

I know it's kinda early to be thinking about what bow your going to use next year, I love my elite but there is a few things I would definitely change about it, I would like another obsession but I'm not the biggest fan of there design, I'm really wanting to sling a few through the Prime centergy, anyone have any thoughts on Primes new bow???


----------



## deerslayer0369 (Dec 14, 2016)

Do it, you won't be disappointed...I own a Prime Ion and love it.


----------



## chill15 (Dec 17, 2016)

Put on your big boy pants and shoot the new Mathews Halon 32!


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 17, 2016)

Give the new Obsession Hemorrhage a look. It's a little bit shorter and lighter than last year's Defcon bows. They made changes to the grip and the cable guard. I shot one at Social Circle Ace and fell in love with it. That's my hunting bow for 2017...


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Dec 17, 2016)

chill15 said:


> Put on your big boy pants and shoot the new Mathews Halon 32!



I don't wear big boy pants no more, I wear man pants... lol ha ha


----------



## deerslayer0369 (Dec 17, 2016)

Nothing against the "big name" brands but prime has them whipped. Super smooth draw, excellent valley, SOLID backwall, transferable warranty, and cherry on top...strings for life for original owner. There cam design eliminates the possibility of cam lean...period. Easy to tune as well. Can't really comment on the Obsession's other than the fact they tune funky and actually require some lean in the cams...and not the same amount for top and bottom cams. I don't need something that finicky. Check out Prime's 2017 catalogue...I'm in it with my son with a velvet ten harvested this year. Just my two cents.


----------



## tescobedo (Dec 17, 2016)

Give Prime a serious look. The Centergy feels great, limb or cable stop options, points really well, with excellent fit & finish.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 18, 2016)

Prime makes a great shooting bow and you will be happy if you buy one.  But before you buy, you need to shoot an Obsession.  It may change your mind.  Shooting bows head to head is a great way to tell the slight differences between bows.  Obsession's new Turmoil is only $699.  That's a lot of bow for the money.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 18, 2016)

I agree with Matt. Prime makes a good bow, Obsession as well. Like has been said, shoot several and choose which one feels best to you. The Evolve cam series from PSE for 2017 is unlike anything PSE has made before. 90% letoff, very smooth, plenty fast, quiet, and of course, being from PSE, it's fast as well. Shoot'em all!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 18, 2016)

*Feel the Reign*

Find one and just shoot it


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 18, 2016)

Alligood, do those sight adjustment holes on the Bowtech infringe on PSE's patent or are they paying the royalty?


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 18, 2016)

Bow Only said:


> Obsession's new Turmoil is only $699.  That's a lot of bow for the money.



It sure is. $699.00 is the suggested retail. They are selling them for $659.00 

It's a great bow for $659.00


----------



## chill15 (Jan 26, 2017)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> I don't wear big boy pants no more, I wear man pants... lol ha ha



If you did you would be able to make your own evaluation


----------



## Onwardoutdoors (Feb 12, 2017)

I just bought a hoyt carbon defiant 34, by far the best feeling and shooting bow I have ever owned


----------



## JSnake (Feb 12, 2017)

I love my Obsession but have the itch to shoot the PSE evolves. Nothing other than the  OB hemorrhage has caught my eye.


----------



## watermedic (Feb 13, 2017)

I see a Carbon Air 34 ECS in my future!


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 13, 2017)

Like its been said, shoot them all! I will say the new Evolve is the way to go in my opinion. It's the sweetest bow I've ever shot. That same cam is also on the Carbon Air too. The ability to change from 65% to 90% let off is crazy especially considering your not sacrificing speed when doing so. You have the ability to change the bow from one feel to another. That's super cool!!! The best part about that, you don't need a bow press to do it either. You can do it at home!!!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Feb 14, 2017)

watermedic said:


> I see a Carbon Air 34 ECS in my future!



You wont regret it, I have one and its awesome.


----------



## Cole Henry (Mar 27, 2017)

The new PSE's are definitely impressive this year. I am trying to get a hold of one this week to shoot at my local dealer. All the reviews I have seen are phenomenal.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 27, 2017)

watermedic said:


> I see a Carbon Air 34 ECS in my future!



It shipped Friday......


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 27, 2017)

Cole Henry said:


> The new PSE's are definitely impressive this year. I am trying to get a hold of one this week to shoot at my local dealer. All the reviews I have seen are phenomenal.



Two dealers in that area Cole. I'm due a trip back down in a couple weeks.


----------



## tcarlson777 (Mar 28, 2017)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> I know it's kinda early to be thinking about what bow your going to use next year, I love my elite but there is a few things I would definitely change about it, I would like another obsession but I'm not the biggest fan of there design, I'm really wanting to sling a few through the Prime centergy, anyone have any thoughts on Primes new bow???



What specifically would you like to change? Draw cycle, grip, speed, etc.??


----------



## The Fever (Mar 28, 2017)

Ihunt said:


> It sure is. $699.00 is the suggested retail. They are selling them for $659.00
> 
> It's a great bow for $659.00



It's a great bow. No need to justify the price. It holds it's own with all the big dogs. Love this thing.


----------



## Spanky1 (Mar 28, 2017)

chill15 said:


> Put on your big boy pants and shoot the new Mathews Halon 32!



I don't care what kinda pants you wear, the PSE Carbon Air, Carbon Air 32, & Carbon Air 34 all beats the Halon 32 hands down. 90% let off come on.


----------



## C Cape (Mar 29, 2017)

Spanky1 said:


> I don't care what kinda pants you wear, the PSE Carbon Air, Carbon Air 32, & Carbon Air 34 all beats the Halon 32 hands down. 90% let off come on.



Hahaha....Not everyone wants 90% let off....


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 29, 2017)

C Cape said:


> Hahaha....Not everyone wants 90% let off....



At 80%, it doesn't shoot like 80%.....


----------



## Kris87 (Mar 30, 2017)

C Cape said:


> Hahaha....Not everyone wants 90% let off....



You tell 'em Chris.  I know I don't.  

My sweet spot is about 88% letoff.


----------



## BlackEagle (Mar 30, 2017)

All this bow talk and I can barely afford arrows for this year


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 30, 2017)

BlackEagle said:


> All this bow talk and I can barely afford arrows for this year



Quit poor mouthing....


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Apr 3, 2017)

You owe it to your self to shoot the evolve bows  I have the 35 and the carbon air 34 and they are the smoothest drawing bows I've shot in a long while, and I shot elite for the last 3 yrs


----------



## mstersmith (Apr 9, 2017)

I may be grabbing a Bowtech Boss #60. My PSE Beast #70 is just not comfortable to shoot. I am a long draw archer and have very few options. I like the long axle to axle.


----------

